# MF230 Left brake problem



## cccc (Mar 28, 2012)

Just found that the left brake is hardly engaging - found that the left side push rod was bent a bit - straightened it and replaced - still no brake action.

Will try to adjust the shoes through the port, but have doubts that the shoes could suddenly have gone so far out of adjustment. Am wondering if a seal is leaking and there is lube on the shoes/drum, but no such evidence on the outside.

Am in the middle of a job (left brake not critical at the moment) but am prepared to remove the wheel and drum to see what is going on in there. However thought that someone here may have experience with this that would enable a fix short of doing the removal.

Also, could such an issue be in any way related to the drive axle for that wheel?

Any insights with such an issue.? All ideas/suggestions will be appreciated - particulrly from *shona13* who has been very helpful in past.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## ironhead (Mar 25, 2012)

My neighbor has a 230 and I just put new seals in his injector pump. Good solid tractor. That was the only think leaking on it. But he didn't have any brakes. So I jacked it up and adjusted the brakes and they did adjust out to where the wheels would lock up. So I backed them off a bit and thought he would have good brakes. I was wrong. They will still not stop the tractor. I figure there is a seal leaking and both brakes have got oil on them. Any way I made a short story long. I need to know how to get the drums off and replace the seals. Is this something that can be done without special tools? If you have any insight on the situation I would appreciate all the help I can get.


----------

